# New Driver app bug



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

Haven’t been able to drive for the past two days. When I contacted Uber support they told me other drivers were having this problem too. After the latest “upgrade”, I can’t take a selfie for verification. When the round scan window pops up for your picture, there’s a movable nav map in there instead. They told me the techs are working on it but nothing yet.

I’ve done everything from my end - basically everything they suggested - before I called support. Rebooted the phone, signed out of the app and finally deleting the driver app and installing a fresh version, nothing works that’ll let me take a verification picture. Yes,I checked my phone’s camera separately and that works fine. So I can’t go out until Uber gets this fixed & working again.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

If android disable autoupdate in playstore. Downgrade to older version. They are always adding unnessary crap to the app and new bugs in it.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Prism said:


> Haven't been able to drive for the past two days. When I contacted Uber support they told me other drivers were having this problem too. After the latest "upgrade", I can't take a selfie for verification. When the round scan window pops up for your picture, there's a movable nav map in there instead. They told me the techs are working on it but nothing yet.
> 
> I've done everything from my end - basically everything they suggested - before I called support. Rebooted the phone, signed out of the app and finally deleting the driver app and installing a fresh version, nothing works that'll let me take a verification picture. Yes,I checked my phone's camera separately and that works fine. So I can't go out until Uber gets this fixed & working again.


 Had the same issue a couple of weeks ago with the nav map in the circle. Out of frustration I finally snapped the nav map as my selfie . Uber actually approved it and was immediately back online. No issues since at least for now. Might be worth a try for you as well.


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

I’ll try your suggestions- much appreciated!


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jufkii said:


> Had the same issue a couple of weeks ago with the nav map in the circle. Out of frustration I finally snapped the nav map as my selfie . Uber actually approved it and was immediately back online. No issues since at least for now. Might be worth a try for you as well.


Similar here last night.

Snapped the selfie. Of course, the first two were off center so they didn't go through but the third one was fine. I saw the off center images after I snapped them.

For whatever reason, it's just not showing what the camera is looking at. Instead, the circle where your face would be is just showing the screen that was overlayed by the selfie prompt.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Good info to know. I haven't upgraded to the new Uber app because I say, "If it isn't broken, don't fix it."

So many times, a new version of any app has something disastrously wrong with it. Upgrading an app that is presently working just fine, from my experience, is a disaster waiting to happen. Sorry you found this out the hard way.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ah yes. The nav map in the selfie pic trick. Just in time for Uber’s software engineering hiring freeze.

Hey current Uber software engineers, your job is now safe with the hiring freeze in effect. Please stop sabotaging the Uber app for job security. 

I had to take a selfie of Mr. Potato Head during non existent surge while someone was puking all over the back seat of my car just to keep my account active at 3am this morning.

Unfortunately Rohit deactivated my account immediately because Rohit clearly thought the white creamy substance splattered on Mr. Potato Head was something other than sour cream.

Thanks. ?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Had the same issue a couple of weeks ago with the nav map in the circle. Out of frustration I finally snapped the nav map as my selfie . Uber actually approved it and was immediately back online. No issues since at least for now. Might be worth a try for you as well.


Officer: did you get a look at him?

Victim: absolutely. He looks just like the Uber trip I took from Providence to Boston

Officer: we will issue a facial recognition BOLO immediately

Later that day...
News reporter: So far, officials tell us 477 Uber drivers have been rounded up as the algorithm continues searching....



SinTaxERROR said:


> Ah yes. The nav map in the selfie pic trick. Just in time for Uber's software engineering hiring freeze.
> 
> Hey current Uber software engineers, your job is now safe with the hiring freeze in effect. Please stop sabotaging the Uber app for job security.
> 
> ...


There are many unsettling things about his post


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

It’s 4 am here in New Yuck State where I drive. Just got off the phone w/Uber support. Still can’t do a verification to drive and I asked if they could reset/override the verify so I could drive. My contention was that I’m actually talking to you now and if I can get past the verification I’m good to go and I’d be on the road in 10 minutes.

Support person told me they have no way of doing that - have to verify thru the app. Not sure if I’ll ever update the app again and I actually waited a while to do it this last time as I checked to see if there were any problems with the update I used. When I researched this update no one had any problems at that time. BUT you’re only asked to do a verification once every two months or so and no one had the verify problem at that time.

I’ve tried to download the old app (I used the search Uber driver app 2018, previous version, etc) with no luck - play store just keeps going to the latest app with the update. So I’m sitting here writing this to you guys instead of driving - and earning - as I should be. Still can’t understand why they lost 5.2 B last quarter can you?

Hope your weekend is going well!

Paul


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Had the same issue. Take photo anyways might take a few tries to get face in the frame


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks, tried that but the only thing that shows up in the window is the map & wont go thru. I’m going to sign up for Lyft today to be on the safe side. Last year I received an email from them offering me $1000 to sign up. Even though I’m sure that offer is gone, they may have some other incentives - I’ll see.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Prism said:


> Haven't been able to drive for the past two days. When I contacted Uber support they told me other drivers were having this problem too. After the latest "upgrade", I can't take a selfie for verification. When the round scan window pops up for your picture, there's a movable nav map in there instead. They told me the techs are working on it but nothing yet.
> 
> I've done everything from my end - basically everything they suggested - before I called support. Rebooted the phone, signed out of the app and finally deleting the driver app and installing a fresh version, nothing works that'll let me take a verification picture. Yes,I checked my phone's camera separately and that works fine. So I can't go out until Uber gets this fixed & working again.


----------------------------
Might go to a Green Light Hub and let them figure it out. I don't think I would put a photo of anything but your face in the circle. 
You do not want to be deactivated before you even get started.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Prism said:


> So I can't go out until Uber gets this fixed & working again.


Why that's terrible news my dear fellow. Perhaps there is a means to install a previous version of the app?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

It's not a bug. Uber is weeding out the "problem" drivers again.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I had to go down and get my vehicle inspected yesterday and get reactivated and the rep had me do the photo verification and the map appeared in the circle instead of my face. She went ahead and took the photo and it went through. She told me they are aware of the problem.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Prism said:


> Haven't been able to drive for the past two days. When I contacted Uber support they told me other drivers were having this problem too. After the latest "upgrade", I can't take a selfie for verification. When the round scan window pops up for your picture, there's a movable nav map in there instead. They told me the techs are working on it but nothing yet.
> 
> I've done everything from my end - basically everything they suggested - before I called support. Rebooted the phone, signed out of the app and finally deleting the driver app and installing a fresh version, nothing works that'll let me take a verification picture. Yes,I checked my phone's camera separately and that works fine. So I can't go out until Uber gets this fixed & working again.


You fire 400 people.

You pay the Price !

" EXPECT IT "


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You fire 400 people.
> 
> You pay the Price !
> 
> " EXPECT IT "


Fire more.

They are top heavy and too many extra curricular activities.

Make the app bread & butter basic-- so there is no malfunction for there to be support-- email, phone, or brick&mortar.

Retain drivers, so you don't have to be processing drivers who just quit anyways. This would cut down on pax calling to ? about unprofessional drivers also


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

I called a buddy a week ago and signed up for Lyft from his link. Got approved to drive in 3 days. In 4 driving days I just have to complete about 50 more rides to earn my $650 bonus in a little over 3 weeks - easy. I haven’t touched the Uber app except to install the latest “upgrade” in about a week but haven’t even checked it. If their app works, I’ll drive both. If not, I’ll just keep doing Lyft. I don’t care either way - I earn more $$ with Lyft anyway. My guess is Uber is losing a lot of good drivers and I still think they were hacked.

Que Sera...


----------



## yorker (Aug 27, 2018)

I had the selfie issue couple months ago. Greenlight hub took my picture with laptop and worked since. Yesterday, My app. keept bumping me off and had to keep signing in. So today, I uninstall app., and found My phone is incompatiable with new app. Not able to downloD. nEED 6.0 ndroid


----------

